# My Santa Roly-Poly



## debodun (Dec 20, 2017)

He tinkles when he moves.


----------



## jujube (Dec 20, 2017)

debodun said:


> He tinkles when he moves.
> 
> View attachment 46293



Considering his age, I wouldn't doubt it.  Maybe you could find some tiny little Depends?


----------

